# Does your dog Roll in disgusting "things"



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know the shoulder drop well. I thought this was a breed characteristic!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No.

One, my Whippets just wouldn't... they both will actually nearly break their necks when running to avoid stepping on or near anything gross. 

Two I would never allow it and don't give the Goldens, who are not so prissy, the chance. If they did, I would be quite harsh about stopping it.

I'm pretty clean and while my dogs are allowed to get muddy at the park where I can hose them off before leaving, they're not allowed to come in my house or car dirty.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Wesley my folks' golden had just returned from the groomers when he found a fresh pile of coyote poop and rolled in it. Good Lord, it was the more horrendous smell unlike any poop smell I've encountered. Even after another bath he reeked. It stuck to him like skunk. barf. Why he'd want to smell like coyote poop, I don't know!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, a few of my dogs do. It doesn't bother me....I just wash the smelly area before they come back in the house. After all they are DOGS and I let them be just that


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Wesley my folks' golden had just returned from the groomers when he found a fresh pile of coyote poop and rolled in it. Good Lord, it was the more horrendous smell unlike any poop smell I've encountered. Even after another bath he reeked. It stuck to him like skunk. barf. Why he'd want to smell like coyote poop, I don't know!


Animal poop, dead/rotting animals, dead/rotten fish, human feces (yes there was corn in it!), rotting vegetation - the smellier the better for Becky!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith is a master at finding vile things to roll in. and, she always looks so proud of herself when she comes back stinky. :no:

she loves getting it on her neck and ground into her collar. :yuck:


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Sam will roll in anything. The smellier the better. The first few times I missed the beginning of the shoulder roll and I thought he was collapsing, he goes downs with such a thud! 

Joe is pickier, prefers snow and wet grass to dead fish, but is still tempted at times. He doesn't do the shoulder roll, he goes in nose first and then rolls over. 

Funny though when they roll in the same thing, Sam will hold the smell and just be a mess and takes forever to dry after the beach, whereas Joe dries off and smells like a stuffed animal in no time, yet his coat is way heavier than Sam's...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh yes! Theres not much that you can do to stop it around here, apart from never let them off the lead which would be a bit mean at the sake of a quick hose down!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

OH - and, i have become a master of removing smells. the photos above are all coyote poop - and it's VILE.

get a small tupperware container and mix their dog shampoo with baking soda (the same box you'd get to get the smells out of your fridge). make it into a paste and then lather it on generously to the area. make sure you get UNDER the fur and onto the skin - make their hair stand up like little mohawks. leave it on for a full minute or two. rinse, repeat as needed.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London is attracted to coyote crap..u know when shes found a pile because you'll see her rolling around like a nut


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine doesn't, but my parents does! They were visiting with friends at their condo in Ft. Lauderdale, FL for New Year's. So my mom takes Parker out for a walk, and everywhere you look there are little signs about scooping up after your dog. So they find a nice patch of grass for him and before she knows it he's dropped and rolling in a fresh batch left behind by somebody's dog. :doh: My mom nearly had a fit! How could she take him back to their friends high-rise condo??!! :yuck: She saw a lady rolling up her hose just after washing her car, so she humbly went over and asked if she could borrow the hose! She was so lucky to find that hose and grateful the lady was so generous to share.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am guessing I have this to look forward to?!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> OH - and, i have become a master of removing smells. the photos above are all coyote poop - and it's VILE.
> 
> get a small tupperware container and mix their dog shampoo with baking soda (the same box you'd get to get the smells out of your fridge). make it into a paste and then lather it on generously to the area. make sure you get UNDER the fur and onto the skin - make their hair stand up like little mohawks. leave it on for a full minute or two. rinse, repeat as needed.


I will need to remember that, thank you!! And the dog does aim to get his neck in it too. Eau de Coyote, I guess. Gag!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

At 4 1/2 mo old, we are in the "why roll in it when you can just eat it" stage. I have to get the gross things out of his mouth. I'm sure rolling is in our future. 

PS - hey Joe and Sam's Mom - there is a thread looking for info on bandanas and I couldn't help notice how handsome your two look in theirs....


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

When you live on a farm with horses, the pups are going to find a nice fresh pile, and spread it on like "doggie perfume".... there's no getting around it. Hey, if they enjoy it that much..... fine with me. Have fun puppers! You can always wash 'em off!


----------

